# Phragmipedium besseae ‘Carlisle’



## Erythrone (Nov 23, 2014)

The bloom is even better than last year! A stunning clone I got from JohnM in 2013.



Phragmipedium besseae ‘Carlisle’ web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 23, 2014)

Stunning, indeed!!


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 23, 2014)

One of the best!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 23, 2014)

that is great


----------



## Justin (Nov 23, 2014)

that is about as perfect as it gets.


----------



## John M (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh my! You have obviously kept this one very happy. Congratulations! Well done!


----------



## gnathaniel (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, incredible flower!


----------



## TDT (Nov 23, 2014)

outstanding!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes very nice! Not awarded yet?


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Near perfect! Congrats.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2014)

Stunning -- perfect description.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids! Very good shape.


----------



## John M (Nov 24, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Yes very nice! Not awarded yet?



That's up to Erythrone. I don't exhibit. I do fully expect that one day it will get a very high score.


----------



## kellyincville (Nov 25, 2014)

Gorgeous!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 26, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 26, 2014)

Such wide petals and good shape! It is far better than any I've bloomed.

Mike


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 1, 2014)

A Beauty !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 1, 2014)

wonderful flower


----------



## sawyer9720 (Dec 1, 2014)

ooh - very nice


----------



## abax (Dec 1, 2014)

Someday I'll grow and bloom one this beautiful...if I try real hard.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 5, 2014)

The colour on this species can be so amazing. You must be super proud to have that one growing for you.


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 5, 2014)

I cannot say more... beautiful!


----------

